# Craftsman Spindle Rocker



## John Brock (Jan 5, 2018)

I designed this and built this over-sized Craftsman spindle style rocker for my wife based on photos and measurements of several chairs. It is large enough she can tuck one leg under her and still fit comfortably in the chair. 
It is made from ammonia fumed quarter sawn white oak and is finished with dark shellac and paste wax. A
ll joinery is mortise and tenon and assembled with hot hide glue. Some joints are pinned through tenons as is typical of the Craftsman style. 
The arched, curved crest rail and front apron were sawn to enhance the curve within the grain of the oak. The rockers were steam bent from solid stock for maximum strength. 
The seat is upholstered in black leather and contains a Marshall unit in the padding for maximum comfort and support. This is a very comfortable chair and is enjoyed for several hours every day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks comfy! I had to look up ‘Marshall unit’... I’ll bet that does make it sit better.


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2018)

That is beautiful! One of these days I'm going to attempt a Maloof rocker. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Looks comfy! I had to look up ‘Marshall unit’... I’ll bet that does make it sit better.


does it vibrate?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 5, 2018)

That is a great chair, I want to sit in it you make it sound so good...

@Tony the class for Maloof is close to you. I already sent you the info on where to get the plans so what are you waiting for?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2018)

John Brock said:


> I designed this and built this over-sized Craftsman spindle style rocker for my wife based on photos and measurements of several chairs. It is large enough she can tuck one leg under her and still fit comfortably in the chair.
> It is made from ammonia fumed quarter sawn white oak and is finished with dark shellac and paste wax. A
> ll joinery is mortise and tenon and assembled with hot hide glue. Some joints are pinned through tenons as is typical of the Craftsman style.
> The arched, curved crest rail and front apron were sawn to enhance the curve within the grain of the oak. The rockers were steam bent from solid stock for maximum strength.
> The seat is upholstered in black leather and contains a Marshall unit in the padding for maximum comfort and support. This is a very comfortable chair and is enjoyed for several hours every day.




Very Nice work We have almost the exact chair- but I bought it in 1973. Had the brown leather. Now has burgundy. Probably 90 yrs old.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2018)

Classic design. Looks fantastic! Will be an heirloom in your family, I'm sure! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is a great chair, I want to sit in it you make it sound so good...
> 
> @Tony the class for Maloof is close to you. I already sent you the info on where to get the plans so what are you waiting for?



The class is in Tennessee. I know it starts with a T but I'm in Texas.


Stoopid Islander......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

